# Just nicked this



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

I have nicked this from somewhere else and must credit Gordon for posting it.

This information is certainly some think i need to know about. 

Peter 

I think most people on the Forum are aware that if you pay your SAPO bill by direct debit you get unlimited international / national downloads.

This may have been covered before if so, apologies.
If you receive your PT land line bill by email and pay by direct debit you get all your land line calls to Portuguese landlines free 24 / 7.
You still pay for calls to mobiles, premium, local rate and international numbers.

And if the name on the account is over retirement age you can apply for a 50% discount on your monthly line rental.


----------

